# Mass Screensaver Post-Twilight Saga Eclipse, Narnia, Eragon, The Golden Compass



## Lakee05 (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been working hard. Let me know if you guys want me to keep posting or if there's something you'd like to see. I have basically covered the genre of books I like so I'm looking for more ideas. Anyway--
Eclipse

Eragon

The Golden Compass

The Chronicles of Narnia Prince Caspian

Enjoy!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Great SS Lakee!


----------

